# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Offering] Signature + Avatar Service

## Raham

Just state what you want and I'll do my best  :Big Grin: 

*Please use this layout:*



> Picture(s):
> Size (Width x Height) (Optional):
> Text (Optional):
> Colors (Optional):


*
Some references:*

----------


## Falkeid

Big vouch for this guy  :Smile:  (top picture is what he made for me  :Smile: )

----------


## iKweli

Freaking awesome, i'd like a signature and an avatar if it isn't too much  :Smile:  i'll pass on +4 rep!

*Avatar:*
Picture: Anything really, just want the text (look below). Could just be some nice looking electric looking fog with my name iKweli
Size: (Not sure... i'd say like 14?)
Text (Optional): iKweli
Colors (Optional): Warm grey color and some white if possible

*Signature:*
Picture: http://img91.echo.cx/img91/4707/angelarmor9iu.png
Size: 24?
Text (Optional): iKweli
Colors (Optional): Dark red + White/Grey 


Not sure if I did it right lol
And for the signature if the render is too big and it looks quite awkward just have part of the render in it, like starting from the thighs to her eyes or something. (Please do keep her eyes in  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Raham

Size refers to the pixel size of the image lol :P



I hope this is what you had in mind  :Big Grin:

----------


## iKweli

Oh my god that is wonderful T_T thank you a lot ^^ though I think the avatar is kinda small (unless thats the biggest it can be)

+4 repped. Putting into my profile now ^^
(now I just have to wait for that name change to happen. Just payed for it earlier but I dont see the name change option yet. My name will soon be iKweli  :Smile: )


edit: On second thought the avatar is perfect size

----------


## iKweli

There we go

----------


## Raham

> There we go


Thank you :3 Yeah Avatar can't be bigger than 80x80  :Frown:

----------


## wadekendall

Picture: http://media.pcgamer.com/files/2011/...alGuardian.jpg
Size: Any size that makes a good signature, w/e is best and easiest for you. just not over the maximum.
Text1: Wadekendall
Text2: Skype - diablo3.valdez
Text3: Paypal - [email protected]
Color: Blues, anything that does not clash with the picture.

Thanks and Appreciate it.

----------


## Raham



----------


## wadekendall

love it, thanks a ton

----------


## Adosi

Hmm ill give you something to do!  :Smile:  make something for me use w/e Render u prefer and colors and ill see how I like it!  :Smile:  GL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Raham

Hope its ok xD

Edit: Made another one D:

----------


## Adosi

Haha thanks for the signatures +rep for the effort  :Smile:

----------


## Reflection

Looking great Raham, keep it up!

----------


## Raham

> Looking great Raham, keep it up!


Thank you Reflection  :Stick Out Tongue:  Im wondering right now, could it be that I made you a signature like 2-3 years ago? :Big Grin:

----------


## Reflection

> Thank you Reflection  Im wondering right now, could it be that I made you a signature like 2-3 years ago?


I have no idea, maybe  :Smile:

----------


## 08449

I really like your art!
I'd like to request a sig as well:

Picture: Anything with Hades from the disney movie Hercules in it works for me ( See my avatar for example )
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): 600x150
Text (Optional): 08449 
Colors (Optional): Anything you like, i like your style so im pretty sure i would love whatever you would make!  :Smile:

----------


## Raham

I hope its ok xd

----------


## 08449

Ghehe, i love it! I can't get enough of the expressions Hades makes in that movie. Makes me smile every. single, time.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## FuryExploiting

Thanks for making me this awesome piece of art bro :3

----------


## NoKause

Dont know if your still doing this but I would appreciate a signature done!

Picture: I want an original artwork so I can use for my banner for services so..

Size (Width x Height) (Optional): Typical signature size!
Text (Optional): No Kause Gaming
Colors (Optional): Be creative do what fits the best!

----------


## Raham

> Picture: I want an original artwork so I can use for my banner for services so..
> !


huh? So what kinda artwork?

----------


## Remus3

as i posted in another request thread :> -- looking for something very appealing, the image should "pop" compared to the backgrounding of it :>

Size: 500x150
Render/Graphic: LMS - GABRIEL - UNLOADED by `DanLuVisiArt on deviantART 
or MARTYR - by `DanLuVisiArt on deviantART your call
Text: Remus
Sub Text: Super Moderator
Color Scheme: what ever works out.

----------


## Raham

?:3

----------


## Remus3

Just woke up :3 (laziest mofo around...) bloody 7pm -.-

yeah it looks good :> I wasn't wanting anything dense thank you :3

----------


## NoKause

Something like this

http://www.charlestlee.com/wp-conten...09/Gaming1.jpg

----------


## Watcher

Any chance a signature from this image Google Afbeeldingen resultaat voor http://img1.jurko.net/wall/uploads/wallpaper_11125.jpg

----------


## Raham



----------


## Teh Canadian

Big fan of some of your past signatures. If you have time I would love a signature graphic.
 
Signature:
Picture: I am rolling Pandaren for expansion for guild, so anything involving a male pandaren would be awesome.
Size: 360x120 (or whatever)
Text (Optional): Spazzer (possibly incorporate www.SpazCraft.com and/or <Button Mashers>)
Colors (Optional): Black and White

P.S. Matching Avatar would be balling also.

Thanks,

~Spazzer

----------


## Raham



----------


## Teh Canadian

> 


Thanks, love em.

~Spazzer

----------


## Assyrianlegend

Hey you think i can get a Sig+avitar? 

I am looking for a "one man army" theme and my two favorit colors and black and orange! would appreciate if you can make something  :Smile: 

Edit: i like the sig you made me can you please edit the text from one man army to assryianlegend? 

appreciate it!

----------


## Raham

There you go :3

----------


## streets772

Would love a signature and an avatar if possible. 

Picture: Any WoW picture you can find and use... i suck at choosing pictures
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): Decent Signature size
Text (Optional): UFA Gaming http://ufagaming.makingforum.com/ Register today
Colors (Optional): up to you

Picture: any diablo 3 of your choice (again i suck)
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): avatar size
Text (Optional): UFA Gaming Services
Colors (Optional): up to you

----------


## Raham



----------


## streets772

LOVE IT
Amazing +rep

Thank you very much

----------


## Watcher

Sorry just back from holiday but any chance you can add my name Watcher in that picture. If too much trouble then just leave it nice pic nonetheless  :Smile:

----------


## Swum

Raham, would you mind telling me about how you did Adosi's signature? The overall affect was beautiful, and I was curious as to whether or not you used a singular image without any effects and then added text, or something else.

----------


## Harambeqt

Picture: The Burning Crusade Themed
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): 450x150
Text (Optional): AFTERDAWN - ADMINISTRATOR
Colors (Optional):

----------


## Raham

> Raham, would you mind telling me about how you did Adosi's signature? The overall affect was beautiful, and I was curious as to whether or not you used a singular image without any effects and then added text, or something else.


Zippyshare.com - elements.psd
Here's the psd  :Big Grin: 

In case you can't open psd's, heres a image of the layer list:


And here's a animation of the process xD

----------


## Swum

That's so cool! I truly appreciate the extra effort you put in this. Your creativity is incredible and your choices of images are clever. Do you think of a particular theme before you start a project (fire, water, lightning all are elements)? 
+rep and +1 idol for me
I'd love to see you do a tutorial, if you have time!

----------


## Raham

For this one, yeah I absolutely thought of a particular theme  :Big Grin:  I saw the water stock at stock.xchng - the leading free stock photography site and then I added the other element stocks  :Big Grin: 

About tutorials, Im really not the greatest at explaining things I do xD But I could give it a try

----------


## Watcher

Awesome picture thanx m8  :Smile:  +3Rep

----------


## Vyre

I'm not quite sure on the renders, i would hope that you would find something, if i just describe what i'd like enough, i hope that's okay with you!  :Smile: 

I'd like something water'ish', i really like Adosi's signature, and i have linked a reference down below to a signature where i really like the blue color, though i don't like the way that it's extremely confusing, i really like simplistic signatures!  :Smile: 

If possible the avatar could be a nice cutout of the signature that you find fitting, and if it looks weird, it doesn't have to contain my text inside of it.

I would be completely okay with you just freestyling and trying to make something that you think is cool as well, i hope you'll try out my request, can't wait to see the result, and your work is amazing!

*Signature:*
*References:* http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/1075/floralv1xl5.png and i really adore the work you did with Adosi's signature!
*Size:* 450x150
*Text (Optional):* SoEpk
*Colors (Optional):* Blue + Red/Orangish

*Avatar:*
*Size:* 90x90
*Text (Optional):* SoEpk
*Colors (Optional):* Blue + Red/Orangish

----------


## BuloZB

I really like your art!
I'd like to request a banner as well
Picture: Rogue Undead in wrathfull gear sample here https://i.imgur.com/7lUPZ.jpg or you can use another
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): 450x150
Text (Optional): Bulo Games Crew
Colors (Optional):you can chose :-P

----------


## Raham



----------


## Vyre

That is AMAZING!

Thank you so much, and it looks incredibly cool, i would really love if you'd do the same as you did with Adori's sig and give me pics of how you made it, or anything like that in a pm to me, if that's too much of a problem.

Thank you so much for this, it looks so great, and i love the colors!

*Edit:
*Any chance you could make the file size of the avatar under 6 KiB? Very big restrictions on the site i was planning to use it on sadly, sorry for not putting that into the description, that would be awesome!  :Smile: 

+repped as well, ofcourse!

----------


## Raham

hope the file size is alright now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igzz

Picture: Any render with which you can work of Melanie Iglesias
Size (Width x Height) (Optional):
Text (Optional): Igzz
Colors (Optional): Anything

An avatar would also be appreciated if possible.

----------


## Raham

:3?

----------


## Igzz

> :3?


I like it, but is there anything you can do with the font? Idk, maybe a different font and somewhere in the top-left side, so that it's not blocking the booty? lol

----------


## Raham

Liek this?

----------


## Igzz

On second thought, can you just do it without text (sorry for being picky hah).

----------


## Raham

There  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Igzz

Thanks a lot! +5

----------


## Warlord651

love your work need a siggy please

_Picture:_ PNG Detail | Black Ops Zombie 2 Call of the Dead | Planet Renders and PNG Detail | Zombie | Planet Renders
maybe suprise me with a background
_Size standard) (Optional):_
_Text FluX | Affinity
subtext DayZ :_
_Colors suprise me_

----------


## DiablX

how to display it ?

----------


## Raham

> love your work need a siggy please
> 
> _Picture:_ PNG Detail | Black Ops Zombie 2 Call of the Dead | Planet Renders and PNG Detail | Zombie | Planet Renders
> maybe suprise me with a background
> _Size standard) (Optional):_
> _Text FluX | Affinity
> subtext DayZ :_
> _Colors suprise me_







> how to display it ?


You can order signatures in this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zomtorg

Great work! I'd like to get both a signature, and an avatar.

Picture: Anything including the spectral tiger, and a tauren. Here's a link of my druid if you can render him or just get his model:
Toshko @ Stormscale - Game Guide - World of Warcraft
Size (Width x Height) (Optional):
Text (Optional): Zomtorg (Levenim MT font or any font that you think is good for the signature)
Colors (Optional): Blue, cyan, and maybe just a little bit green (like green leaves with a little bit of aura around the tauren).
If you have enough time, just create a 2 signatures - with and without the green colors. Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## vodkalasswen

Picture: Doesn't matter, as long as it has something to do with level services/ selling business 
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): The standard measurement would be okay.
Text (Optional): Powerlevel Service
Profession leveling
Custom orders

And my name in it aswell if possible
Colors (Optional): /

I see you have a lot of Photoshop skills!

edit: If you can mention my skype, would be great.

----------


## Ishboo

Picture: Female Draenei Shaman in Full Heroic T12 eg. https://i.imgur.com/Opm2K.jpg
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): Whatever is standard for websites
Text (Optional): Clerks, The Bloodthirsty ( don't have it yet, so don't judge me but I will in MoP,  :Big Grin: )
Colors (Optional): I was wondering how Black and White would look, because of the original Clerks movie being in black and white. If it 
doesn't turn out well, you can do it in color.
Background: Lots of Lightning! 

+5 rep when you finish! Thanks in advance.

Hopefully it's not too late. I would actually like this pic if it would be possible. 
Pic 1: https://i.imgur.com/zYmfv.jpg
Pic 2: https://i.imgur.com/NWg0p.jpg

----------


## BlackMarket

Looking for original artwork for my signature & avatar.

just something themed with the Black Market.

I sell original owned accounts & may be doing services in the future.
Would appreciate you making these for me.

+rep!

----------


## Pukka

Picture:
Size (300x125/500x250) (Optional):
Text ("Pukka" & "Ownedcore" somewhere if you can..):
Colors (Optional):

----------


## Raham

Sorry guys I was really busy recently.. I will start to work on all your orders next week  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ishboo

No rush. Thanks for the update.

----------


## Rmble

Hey bud, would like to enlist your services for a sig. Pretty cut and dry, would like these images fused, but on the clover I would like only the head of the clover and part of the stem showing (Whatever you think would look best). Also, as you can see I have a green style graphic, red style, and a clover with green and red to try and pull the colors together. The text I've chosen can be on different parts of the sig, and I put a comma to represent which ones have to be together. Can go in opposite corners or whatever. Maybe add a little graining to it as well to give it that darker feel I'd like. You're free to use your own interpretations of these images to try and make something you'd deem great  :Smile:  I trust your artistic capabilities on this one as it seems you've done miraculous jobs with others. I'm interested to see how this turns out  :Smile: 


Picture 1: Browsing deviantART
Picture 2: http://tekboi.net/_ld/0/11.jpg
Picture 3: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumb...gthumbnail.jpg
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): 430 x 140 (Or what you believe would look best)
Text (Optional): Gettin' Lucky Since '98 , Rmble - St_SKiLL
Colors (Optional): Black / Green / Red

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Raham



----------


## Ishboo

Looks great, thank you!
Do you have a color version of it? And in the color version, can you just have "Clerks" in the bottom left? Much appreciated, and +rep!

----------


## Zomtorg

Omg.. MAN THIS IS AMAZING! Great work, I'm left speechless, really :X

----------


## Raham

> Looks great, thank you!
> Do you have a color version of it? And in the color version, can you just have "Clerks" in the bottom left? Much appreciated, and +rep!


'
There ya go :x

----------


## Rmble

Holy shit you're a beast. Thanks bud. +Rep!

----------


## ohrwurm

Hi I am interested in this service 
But it seems that I do not know much about this 
Hope you can guide me step by step my skype wowcharshop

----------


## Unscrupulous

I really like your signatures, and I would like to request one for myself if that would be possible  :Smile: 
Ide like something simple like , I really liked the simplicity of it while it still looked great!
Size - Same size, if not a little wider as the one I linked, sorry not sure how big it is
Text - Unscrupulous 
Subtext - Personal profiles since 2012

Also, if possible I would love a different avatar! 
Something with Unscrupulous in it :P
Color / picture no idea I'm sure you have some great ideas that would work perfectly

Thanks a ton and look forward to seeing the results  :Smile: 
Unscrupulous

----------


## Hellson

Hey man!
Are you still doing sigs & avatars? 

If possible, could I get..
Avatar
Picture: Don't really need a pic for the Avatar
Size: 165x165
Text: Tim & Morgy's I.T Services
Colors: Black, and a dark shade of blue (Whatever looks good, really.)


Signature
Picture: http://www.infocek.com/wp-content/up...g-keyboard.jpg
Size: 360x120
Text: Tim & Morgy's I.T Services, then in smaller text. Virus Removal, Computer Repair. 
Colors: Black, and a dark shade of blue (Whatever looks good, really.)

----------


## Dante

Can i have one with the smiley : o on?
Not  :Embarrassment:  but : o ...  :Big Grin:  Whould be awesome!

----------


## Warlord651

Picture: http://www.renderat.com/renders/ss1030_Rendered.png and http://i53.tinypic.com/2nro3uq.png
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): whatever works
Text (Optional): Confidence
Subtext: Shadowbot Member
Colors (Optional): Dark and mysterious you suprise  :Smile:

----------


## pyffe

Yo are you still accepting requests?

----------


## SoNET

*Avatar:*
Picture: something with my logo in it (check current avatar) or something druidish. Something smooth that looks appealing but not too noticeable
Size (Width x Height):
Text (optional): Escapism
Colors: whatever you feel is good

*Signature:*
Picture: Something with a stereotypical druid picture and my logo (check current avatar)
Size (Width x Height): whatever you feel is good
Text 1: Escapism
Text 2: Youtube.com/Escapismwowguild
Colors: up to you

----------


## Raham

Sorry to all the guys whose orders I couldn't finish 2 years ago (lmao)  :Big Grin:  
I'm back now and anyone who still would like something done might post now here  :Smile:  

Improved my skills now of course  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sophistical

Picture: https://i.imgur.com/f4JRdUl.jpg // If you could make it like the first featured image http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4638/shmexy.png
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): Same Size as Featured ------------------------------------------------------^^^^^^^
Text (Optional): Luminated 
Subtext: Ret Paladin Content
Colors (Optional): Match The transmog that I have, the same as the featured, make the colours fit, silvery/greyish. 

P.S. Could you add me on skype? *imsogodfrey*

----------


## Raham

> Picture: https://i.imgur.com/f4JRdUl.jpg // If you could make it like the first featured image http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4638/shmexy.png
> Size (Width x Height) (Optional): Same Size as Featured ------------------------------------------------------^^^^^^^
> Text (Optional): Luminated 
> Subtext: Ret Paladin Content
> Colors (Optional): Match The transmog that I have, the same as the featured, make the colours fit, silvery/greyish. 
> 
> P.S. Could you add me on skype? *imsogodfrey*




There ya go  :Smile:

----------


## dalgrimar

Hey man.
First time i check ownedcore so i dont really check this forum much hehe.
Annyway i see you do awesome work.
So i would love a text banner for my Wildstar stream.
Here is the info  :Smile: 


Picture(s): https://i.imgur.com/nxm3Q1y.jpg if you could make it like first featured with like the character picture coming out of the banner and the background removed
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): whatever works
Text (Optional): Name: DALGRIMAR Follow notice: BE SURE TO FOLLOW THE STREAM
Colors (Optional): Be creative  :Smile:  Its for a warrior so something bloodlustish hehe

Btw add me on skype if you could cuz i dont have that much time to check this and i forget easy hehe xD
My skype is dalgrimar

----------


## Bippy

Hello, I was wondering if you could do animated gifs as well? If so, I was wondering if it were possible to make my current heart avatar into a purple hue?

----------


## Raham

Sorry, couldn't check the forums for a while now..  :Big Grin: 

@Bippy:

----------


## Shykon

Any chance that you could make him black, add blue glowing out the eyes, change the sun logo to "WL" and add a sun/light related background?

Sorry I know it's alot to ask, but if you coud do any of the above & PM it to me it would be much appreciated

----------


## huffwin

Picture(s): not really picky something WoW releated
Size (Width x Height) (Optional): again nothing really picky
Text (Optional): huffwin and work in twitch.tv/huffwin please and thank you
Colors (Optional): warm inviting and nice to look at  :Smile:  thanks in advance

----------


## xilef0wnz

hi,
i tried my gimp skills a bit on it but im to bad for it  :Smile:  i need your help..

this is the picture: http://www11.pic-upload.de/29.08.14/7t2pw5xu441.png
just take the avatar from the left and ignore the rest..
size: same as before should be a desktop size pic if i remember right so like 1900x1080.
text: Martyrîum
colors: some purple glowing thingy.. it should match with the gear set in some way  :Smile: 


thanks
best regards

----------


## jimmyamd

> Just state what you want and I'll do my best 
> 
> *Please use this layout:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Some references:*


any chance you're still doing these  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

